# Rahmenwechsel von Slide 160 ED 2012 auf Slide 150 LE 2015



## flocksi (19. August 2015)

Hallo!

Mein alter Rahmen hat einen Rahmenbruch an der Kettenstrebe. Jetzt habe ich von Radon einen Ersatz bekommen. Den alten Rahmen gibt es nicht mehr und so habe ich einen neuen 2015er erhalten.
Hat zwar ewig gedauert bis klar war ob ich den neuen Rahmen mit meinen Teilen verwenden kann, aber jetzt ist er da. Vielen Dank für die Geduld!

Jetzt passen aber nicht alle Teile:
1. Hinteres LR hat X12, mein altes 9mm Schnellspanner. Ich bin auf der Suche...
2. Umwerfer ist Direct mount. Ich weiß leider noch nicht ob High, oder Low?
*3. Steuersatz für meine Gabel*

Punkt 3 ist jetzt der aufwändigste, da ich mich mit Steuersätzen noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt habe. Darum auch meine Frage hier. (Suche habe ich bemüht, aber nichts auf meine spezielle Frage gefunden).
Ich habe eine *Revelation tapered Gabel* mit einem Steuersatz von ACROS. Oben steht S01-AZ49-MY11, unten kann ich leider nichts finden, außer das es aussieht als währe es ein außen liegender (Bild kann ich zur Not nachliefern).

Meine Frage ist jetzt welchen Steuersatz kann ich verwenden? Ich möchte die Geometrie des Rades gleich/ähnlich wie bei meinem 2012er haben. D.h. eine integrierter unterere Steuersatzteil "kommt nicht in frage", da ich sonst zu tief werde. Den alten ausschlagen und neu einpressen will ich noch nicht, zuerst möchte ich mal mein theoretischen Möglichkeiten wissen.

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen. 

Danke und lg aus Graz,
Florian


----------



## ofi (19. August 2015)

Ich würde bei H&S in der Werkstatt nachfragen, die sollten genau wissen welches Maß du brauchst. 
Du hast doch mit der Gabel eh nen Zentimeter mehr Federweg, denke damit hättest du schon den Ausgleich. In die Gabel (fox Talas?)passt auch 650b - kannst du auch in Betracht ziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocksi (19. August 2015)

ofi schrieb:


> Du hast doch mit der Gabel eh nen Zentimeter mehr Federweg, denke damit hättest du schon den Ausgleich.


Die Gabel ist eine 2013 Revelation RLT 150 Dual Position.
Ausgleich habe ich keinen, wenn ich einen IS Steuersatz unten verbaue. Da verliere ich ja ca. 1cm gegenüber EC. Möchte ja genau die gleiche Höhe haben wie bisher.


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. August 2015)

Also ob mit einer externen, unteren Lagerschale die Geo so wird wie bei deinem alten Rahmen, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die Rahmengeo von 2012 bis 2015 eh schon verändert hat.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat das 2015 ein tapered Steuerrohr. D.h. die unter Lagerschale muss 1.5" haben und die obere 1.8". Ob dann extern oder Semi-integriert kannst du dir aussuchen. Mit den Angaben, sollteste eigentlich was passendes finden.

Guck mal z.B. hier. Wie groß die Einpresstiefe sein darf, müssteste auch mal nachmessen.


----------



## Vincy (19. August 2015)

Der alte Steuersatz passt da nicht.
Beim neuen Rahmen ist tapered *Oben* *ZS44/28,6 *und *Unten* *IS52/40*. 
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ:::3_91.html
Umwerfer ist da Directmount High.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-26/slide-26-le/


----------



## flocksi (19. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der alte Steuersatz passt da nicht.
> Beim neuen Rahmen ist tapered *Oben* *ZS44/28,6 *und *Unten* *IS52/40*.


Danke mal für die Info.
Gibt es auch einen EC52/40 für unten? Das habe ich bei Acros nicht gefunden.


----------



## Vincy (19. August 2015)

Gibt es nicht. Es gibt vereinzelt spezielle höhere Gabelkonusse oder Unterlegspacer.

zB ein Crown-Unterlegspacer von Specialized (Stumpi FSR 650b 2015)
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/stumpjumper-fsr/stumpjumper-fsr-comp-evo-650b


----------



## tane (20. August 2015)

& was is mit einem spacer unterm vorbau?


----------



## flocksi (20. August 2015)

@Vincy - Danke für die Infos

@tane - Das würde zwar die Lenkerhöhe gleich machen, aber die Radgeometrie nicht so wie ich es will, oder vom 2012er gewöhnt bin.


----------



## tane (20. August 2015)

sitzwinkel wär steiler, der lenkwinkel v neuen rahmen is vlt eh flacher als v alten...
workscomponents hatte übrigens einen EC-anglest f IS52 ("canyon fitment":
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...teerer-tube-headset--canyon-fitment-260-p.asp
(die einpresstiefe is halt net sehr groß...)


----------



## tane (20. August 2015)

mein 2012er slide ed hatte übrigens x12 hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocksi (21. August 2015)

tane schrieb:


> workscomponents hatte übrigens einen EC-anglest f IS52 ("canyon fitment":
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...teerer-tube-headset--canyon-fitment-260-p.asp
> (die einpresstiefe is halt net sehr groß...)


Danke für den Link, werde ich mir mal ansehen.



tane schrieb:


> mein 2012er slide ed hatte übrigens x12 hinten...


Hab ich auch schon gesehen das es das gibt. Meines hat noch Schnellspanner.

Sonst nehme ich einfach mal einen IS52 und schau ob's mir passt.


----------



## tane (21. August 2015)

hier stand bledsinn...


----------



## flocksi (21. August 2015)

tane schrieb:


> hier stand bledsinn...


???


----------



## tane (21. August 2015)

löschen is net gelungenen...


----------

